# A little hobby web page for your enjoyment



## franzdom (Jul 7, 2013)

So, to better organize my pictures after frustration with flickr and picasa I have put together webspace and a concise flashlight web page, check it out!

Warning, lots of tritium content!

http://franzdom.com/px/fl.php


EDIT: this is a work in progress, there will be more!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow, great site!!


----------



## KuanR (Jul 7, 2013)

Great idea and nice pictures, Franz!

That damascus Hanko light, it looks like the length of a D10 but has the thickness of a EX10, could you tell me more about it?


----------



## franzdom (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you guys!

Ryan, the D10 damascus with green trit was bought here 2nd hand, it's not quite as wide as an EX10 but it is very close. It is about 0.8mm narrower than the damascus EX10, 21.3mm vs 22.1mm. The stock EX10 I have is in between, and I don't have a stock D10 to compare.

It has the new 11.2 programming...


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 7, 2013)

Congratulations on getting the site released Franz! I like the addition of the Photon Fanatic section.


----------



## KuanR (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info. That D10 is exactly how I would spec it if I could get one!


----------



## Mattaus (Jul 8, 2013)

Works well on a phone too. Great site 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## persco (Jul 8, 2013)

The light collection is great. But! I love the Hinderers, especially the 3" plain ti scaled one. That's a grail knife for me. The rest of the site is awesome, too.


----------



## franzdom (Jul 12, 2013)

I have made MANY update to the website, have a look about!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 12, 2013)

You have some outstanding pictures on the site now Franz (I especially like the closeup of the Damascus EX11 tail :thumbsup. Nice work!


----------



## tobrien (Jul 13, 2013)

yeah you did a *fantastic* job with this site!

if I may suggest, at least on the "Random" page, maybe put a description of the light(s) pictured under the photos or when you hover over the pic with your cursor. I think that'd probably get you some good search engine ranking for people looking for these high-value lights to learn about them


----------



## franzdom (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion I have mapped most of those pictures, that was fun!

BTW I do all the programming in NotePad, just simple HTML & CSS so far.


----------



## KuanR (Jul 14, 2013)

I have to say, I keep going to your website just to look at the pictures over and over again. I've looked at it so much I already contacted Jeff about a Damascus D11


----------



## easilyled (Jul 14, 2013)

Great site Franz, I've only just discovered it. Very well organized and documented with excellent pictures of beautiful lights & knives. You are very discerning in what you collect.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 14, 2013)

KuanR said:


> I have to say, I keep going to your website just to look at the pictures over and over again. I've looked at it so much I already contacted Jeff about a Damascus D11


Indeed - I think your web site could be dangerous to the wallets of several of us!  :naughty:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 15, 2013)

Franz - Your collection is stellar. A very nice assortment of the best of the best in lights, knives and more. It is hard to believe you have acquired that in depth a flashlight collection in the 4 months you've been on CPF.


----------



## franzdom (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh dear, I did join in March...and that was right when I bought my first Hanko 

I did the same thing with knives, that all started last September


----------



## franzdom (Aug 13, 2013)

Link was broken, all fixed now!


----------



## PapaLumen (Aug 13, 2013)

Is.. Is.... Is that a $50,000 flashlight collection!!!! ? Awesome. So much trit!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 14, 2013)

Franz,

I am not sure but you may have Shado beat. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?309262-I-spent-30-000-in-my-first-6-Months


----------



## franzdom (Aug 14, 2013)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Franz,
> 
> I am not sure but you may have Shado beat.



Not near, those SPYs add up really quickly!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yep - Shado definitely has a very impressive collection as well.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 14, 2013)

As we both know Franz - those Jeff Hanko Damascus light add up pretty quickly too. 

Anyway - you have got a very impressive collection in a very short time. And, you have some pretty rare treats that don't ever appear to be sales that were ever posted up on CPF. A little envy on some of the neat rare lights you have. Not that I am too far off, but I have been working to keep my customs collection to 10 lights and my total collection under 20 - and that is not an easy task!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Aug 14, 2013)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I have been working to keep my customs collection to 10 lights and my total collection under 20 - and that is not an easy task!


Wow! For me, that would be an _*impossible *_task!!


----------



## franzdom (Aug 14, 2013)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> As we both know Franz - those Jeff Hanko Damascus light add up pretty quickly too.
> 
> Anyway - you have got a very impressive collection in a very short time. And, you have some pretty rare treats that don't ever appear to be sales that were ever posted up on CPF. A little envy on some of the neat rare lights you have. Not that I am too far off, but I have been working to keep my customs collection to 10 lights and my total collection under 20 - and that is not an easy task!



Some of my favorites did come from here but I went back and looked and there are definitely some very nice ones that I was able to pick up here and there, you are correct a lot of the most unusual ones either were bought from someone here on the side or from somewhere else. It has been quite a journey! Someone asked me what grail I have and at this time I think it's only a hyperlux.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 14, 2013)

Franz, is that a Mokuti knife (folder) next to the PhotonFanatic Mokuti?
Wow, its absolutely amazing. I would guess that it is also very valuable.
Unfortunately, knife laws in the UK are very strict and as far as I know, I wouldn't be able to import any.


----------



## franzdom (Aug 15, 2013)

It is a very rare blued Damascus steel, not stainless. It is a gem for sure! Chris Reeve did some of this around 2000. I was super lucky with both of those acquisitions!


----------



## grayhighh (Aug 16, 2013)

10 is a pretty low number for any flashaholic. Trying to cut down the numbers of my flashlights too. But I think I can't go that low.





ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I have been working to keep my customs collection to 10 lights and my total collection under 20 - and that is not an easy task!


----------



## KuanR (Aug 16, 2013)

I have managed to cut it down to 3... now it's at 6... and I'll be adding JUST one more...


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 16, 2013)

I must admit it is very hard to do and I struggle when I put a nice Ti light up for sale, but when those 10 light represent close to a $10K investment it changes ones perspective. 

Of course if this were Flashaholics Anonymous I would have to admit the truth that my 20 total count doesn't include lights hidden away in BOBs or auto lights of my kid or wife's lights or spares....... You get the idea.  I think that would put it closer to ~30 but that investment is in less expensive $30-50 production lights for the most part.

I used to be really bad and had well over 100 lights including a 50+ piece collection of just E1e and E2e incan lights.

I guess I am just not a collector - I use every light I own and if I don't use them I usually sell them (there was a "User's Only" thread a year or two back).


----------



## franzdom (Aug 27, 2013)

Bump, I have completely upgraded the site, it's in a gallery form now, I have had too much fun learning how to program and code it! Please let me know what you think, thank you!


----------



## rayman (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice site indeed .

Always was a fan of tritium vials since I put one in my EX10.

rayman


----------

